# Storm looks like it may miss me.



## corey21 (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like the big part of this storm may go north of me they are calling for sleet and snow tomorrow night tho. But i don't know why but the temp is dropping the past few hours i have noticed.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like it will also go to our south. That's fine with me.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 25, 2012)

Might rain here.. Lucky so far!


----------



## pen (Dec 25, 2012)

Looks like I'll get a touch of this one, 8-10 inches called for my area right now, that includes some wintery mix. Depending on just a little temp either way, the totals could change a bunch I guess.

https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Binghamton.gov


----------



## raybonz (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck Pen!


----------



## pen (Dec 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Good luck Pen!


 
I'm ready for everything but a power outage!  Ironically, the transfer switch that's been backordered just showed up yesterday.  If I go out, only thing I'll be missing is the 10ga to hook it up.  But, w/ only 8-10 if I really need, I'll be able to get out no prob

pen


----------



## raybonz (Dec 25, 2012)

Still no generator here.. I think about it but never get around to it... Hope you had a great Christmas!

Ray


----------



## corey21 (Dec 25, 2012)

pen said:


> Looks like I'll get a touch of this one, 8-10 inches called for my area right now, that includes some wintery mix. Depending on just a little temp either way, the totals could change a bunch I guess.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/US.NationalWeatherService.Binghamton.gov


Hope you and the family stay warm and safe.

It can snow all it wants to but i hope the ice stays away i hate ice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Looks like the big part of this storm may go north of me they are calling for sleet and snow tomorrow night tho. But i don't know why but the temp is dropping the past few hours i have noticed.


Looks like the coast is in for some nasty winds, were looking at another 10-15 inches.
WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM WEDNESDAY TO 7 AM EST
FRIDAY...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN BURLINGTON HAS ISSUED A WINTER
STORM WARNING FOR HEAVY SNOW...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM
WEDNESDAY TO 7 AM EST FRIDAY. THE WINTER STORM WATCH IS NO LONGER
IN EFFECT.

* LOCATIONS...NORTHERN NEW YORK AND NORTHWEST VERMONT.

* HAZARD TYPES...HEAVY SNOW.

* ACCUMULATIONS...10 TO 15 INCHES OF SNOW.

* TIMING...SNOW WILL BEGIN ACROSS THE REGION LATE WEDNESDAY
  EVENING...BECOMING HEAVY DURING THE PRE-DAWN HOURS ON
  THURSDAY. HEAVY SNOW CONTINUES THROUGH MUCH OF THE DAY
  THURSDAY...BECOMING LIGHTER THURSDAY NIGHT AND ENDING FRIDAY
  MORNING.

* IMPACTS...SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL AND AVIATION IMPACTS ARE LIKELY
  DUE TO HEAVY SNOW...GUSTY WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITY.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 25, 2012)

Good luck Zap!


----------



## rottiman (Dec 25, 2012)

We are going to be too far north by about 30 miles.  60% chance of snow flurries here.  Makes up for the mess we got this past fri/sat.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Good luck Zap!


_We took care of the wood yesterday, I'm thinking this will be a heavy wet snow so if we get some strong gust we could lose power, all set for that._

_I finally broke down, we brought sugar maple & beech in._

_A couple of days ago I put the chains on the rhino, front & back tires._


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

rottiman said:


> We are going to be too far north by about 30 miles. 60% chance of snow flurries here. Makes up for the mess we got this past fri/sat.


I already plowed more snow this year compared to last.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 25, 2012)

zap said:


> Looks like the coast is in for some nasty winds, were looking at another 10-15 inches.
> WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM WEDNESDAY TO 7 AM EST
> FRIDAY...
> 
> ...


Hope you stay safe and warm.


----------



## lukem (Dec 25, 2012)

Under a blizzard warning here.  Lots of wind and snow headed my way.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 25, 2012)

corey21 said:


> Hope you stay safe and warm.


We should be fine, the roads will be a mess especially with the high wind gust they are predicting.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> Under a blizzard warning here. Lots of wind and snow headed my way.


Stay safe.


zap said:


> We should be fine, the roads will be a mess especially with the high wind gust they are predicting.


We might get a little snow but most of it is going to the north of me.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 25, 2012)

lukem said:


> Under a blizzard warning here.  Lots of wind and snow headed my way.



We were just upgraded from a Winter storm warning to a Blizzard Warning from 7 am-7 pm tomorrow. Calling for 8"-12" in my area. 

Plow is on the Quad. Half cord in the basement.... Ready  (I hope)


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 25, 2012)

Waiting.  I'm ready.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 25, 2012)

I put the plow on yesterday, so I'm thinking that means I won't need it 

Unfortunately, I'll be headed to Lima and Van Wert about 2am Thursday. Supposed to end my day in Findlay. Should be interesting.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 25, 2012)

jeff_t said:


> I put the plow on yesterday, so I'm thinking that means I won't need it
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be headed to Lima and Van Wert about 2am Thursday. Supposed to end my day in Findlay. Should be interesting.


Good luck Jeff!


----------



## jeff_t (Dec 25, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Good luck Jeff!



Thanks! Luck will be it, too. I'm not concerned about MY abilities.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 25, 2012)

Just hauled two weeks' worth of locust and maple into the basement......one weather guy says 8" plus, the weather channel says no more than an inch of snow (says it'll be mostly rain).  I don't know who to believe, but I sure do like having all that wood in the basement.  It's cold enough down there now that the spiders should be fairly dormant....I hope....


----------



## bogydave (Dec 26, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Looks like it will also go to our south. That's fine with me.


 
 You seem to be "Goldilocks" this year.
Not to far North or South, "just right" to get missed by the big storms,
so far  

Snow & wind event south & east of Dennis.  
Rain on the coast.
Sounds like preparations  have been done well. 
Stay warm & dry


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Just hauled two weeks' worth of locust and maple into the basement......one weather guy says 8" plus, the weather channel says no more than an inch of snow (says it'll be mostly rain). I don't know who to believe, but I sure do like having all that wood in the basement. It's cold enough down there now that the spiders should be fairly dormant....I hope....


The NOAA is calling for 2 inches of snow here tonight the wind has picked up also.


----------



## smokinj (Dec 26, 2012)

Its here now....Winds at 25-45 mph and 1-2 inchs of snow an hour. Grab the good stuff!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

Good luck J!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Its here now....Winds at 25-45 mph and 1-2 inchs of snow an hour. Grab the good stuff!


stay safe.
Looking at the weather map i may get a little wrap around tonight. But most all of the rain is going east of me.


----------



## DexterDay (Dec 26, 2012)

Coming down pretty good here  I have a 57 mile (one way) commute  

Gonna be a long ride home. From Cleveland to Ashland


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Coming down pretty good here  I have a 57 mile (one way) commute
> 
> Gonna be a long ride home. From Cleveland to Ashland


Good luck Dex take your time.. I drive 47 miles and it can be scary in bad weather..

Ray


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Coming down pretty good here  I have a 57 mile (one way) commute
> 
> Gonna be a long ride home. From Cleveland to Ashland


Be safe.


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2012)

Weatherman on the local news at noon said: "It's time for the 'french toast crowd' to head to the store now and get bread, milk, eggs, tp and booze, you're gonna need it"  

Snowing like an sob now since about 3.  Just as forecasted.

pen


----------



## will711 (Dec 26, 2012)

pen said:


> Weatherman on the local news at noon said: "It's time for the 'french toast crowd' to head to the store now and get bread, milk, eggs, tp and booze, you're gonna need it"
> 
> Snowing like an sob now since about 3. Just as forecasted.
> 
> pen


 
Got the beer this morning

Who needs bread there's a sandwich in every can!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

will711 said:


> Got the beer this morning


I am sure you and Pen are more than ready at least as far as booze is concerned 

Ray


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

pen said:


> Weatherman on the local news at noon said: "It's time for the 'french toast crowd' to head to the store now and get bread, milk, eggs, tp and booze, you're gonna need it"
> 
> Snowing like an sob now since about 3. Just as forecasted.
> 
> pen


Temps here are expected to fall to about 32 behind the cold front with this storm and give me an 1 inch or 2 of snow.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

Looks like 1-2" of rain and wind here..

Ray


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Looks like 1-2" of rain and wind here..
> 
> Ray


I like snow more then rain but it may not snow 1 inch.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I like snow more then rain but it may not snow 1 inch.


Rain is easy but snow OK if I don't have to work.. I do have a new (used) snowblower to test 

Ray


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

pen said:


> Weatherman on the local news at noon said: "It's time for the 'french toast crowd' to head to the store now and get bread, milk, eggs, tp and booze, you're gonna need it"


 
Actually what I had for dinner.  Except for the tp.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 26, 2012)

Here it comes ZAP! What do you do all your plowing with ZAP? Plow truck, UTV, tractor?  The scenery was beautiful up your way today. Snow stuck to almost all of the trees. Very picturesque. I took the family up through your area around 11am and over that new bridge, very nice job they did, and up on to Tupper Lake. Stopped at The Lumberjack for a serious lunch and then on to The Wild Center. There was only about 20 people in the whole place so we were able to take our time, let the kids have fun, and we all really enjoyed it. Back home for 6pm.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Actually what I had for dinner.  Except for the tp.


What is tp?


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 26, 2012)

raybonz said:


> What is tp?


What you need after eating french toast?


----------



## raybonz (Dec 26, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> What you need after eating french toast?


Toilet paper? Haven't had french toast since I was a kid..


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Rain is easy but snow OK if I don't have to work.. I do have a new (used) snowblower to test
> 
> Ray


If snow was to develop here shortly i don't think i will get any. I was outside a bit ago and it is clearing off but getting colder.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

I make it for breakfast a lot. Had left over turkey sandwiches this morning so I made the toast for dinner.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 26, 2012)

My kids love French toast. We eat them once a week. Okay, I eat them every time they do. What? I cook them, then clean up. I need the energy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 26, 2012)

corey21 said:


> If snow was to develop here shortly i don't think i will get any. I was outside a bit ago and it is clearing off but getting colder.


 
You guys are probably in as much mud as we are right now. The inside/outside cat is not amused. This is supposed to be hunting time for her.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> You guys are probably in as much mud as we are right now. The inside/outside cat is not amused. This is supposed to be hunting time for her.


Yeah we are in a lot of mud got some good rains the rivers are flowing great.


----------



## pen (Dec 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> The inside/outside cat is not amused. This is supposed to be hunting time for her.


 
Neighbor's new cat isn't happy with the snow.  Spent all last night and today trying to get into my house.  Had to call around to see who it belonged to.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

The NOAA just issued this.

...EXTRA CAUTION SHOULD BE USED WHEN TRAVELLING TONIGHT INTO TOMORROW...

AS COLDER AIR MOVES IN...RAIN SHOWERS WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW SHOWERS
THROUGH THE EVENING AND INTO TONIGHT...EVEN SOME ISOLATED PATCHES
OF FREEZING DRIZZLE ARE POSSIBLE.

AS TEMPERATURES DROP BELOW FREEZING...SIDEWALKS AND ROADWAYS THAT
ARE WET...MAY FREEZE AND BECOME SLIPPERY. BRIDGES AND OTHER
ELEVATED SURFACES TYPICALLY FREEZE FIRST.

TRAVELERS SHOULD SLOW DOWN...ALLOWING EXTRA TIME TO REACH THEIR
DESTINATIONS...AND LEAVE ADDITIONAL SPACE BETWEEN VEHICLES.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Here it comes ZAP! What do you do all your plowing with ZAP? Plow truck, UTV, tractor? The scenery was beautiful up your way today. Snow stuck to almost all of the trees. Very picturesque. I took the family up through your area around 11am and over that new bridge, very nice job they did, and up on to Tupper Lake. Stopped at The Lumberjack for a serious lunch and then on to The Wild Center. There was only about 20 people in the whole place so we were able to take our time, let the kids have fun, and we all really enjoyed it. Back home for 6pm.


I do the driveway plowing with the Ford Super Duty 250. Glad you had a nice trip, The Lumberjack seems to be a great to eat. My wife went to the Wild Center so it's on my list of things to do this winter.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing yet.
LOCATIONS... NORTHERN NEW YORK AND NORTHWEST VERMONT.
* HAZARD TYPES... HEAVY SNOW.
* ACCUMULATIONS... 12 TO 16 INCHES OF SNOW.
* TIMING... SNOW WILL BEGIN ACROSS THE REGION LATE THIS EVENING. SNOW WILL FALL HEAVILY MUCH OF THURSDAY, THEN DIMINISHING THURSDAY NIGHT AND ENDING FRIDAY MORNING.
* IMPACTS... SIGNIFICANT TRAVEL AND AVIATION IMPACTS ARE LIKELY DUE TO HEAVY SNOW... GUSTY WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITY.
* WINDS... NORTH 10 TO 20 MPH WITH GUSTS UP TO 35 MPH.
* TEMPERATURES... LOWS 15 TO 19. HIGHS IN THE MID 20S.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

I'd say we have around 6-8" on the ground and its STILL hammering.  Had the sled out for a couple mile sprint through the fields......even tached it out on the one road.....just to knock the cobwebs out of it!!

I'm stoked for the weekend....


----------



## Stax (Dec 26, 2012)

Nope.  More RAIN here.  Sux.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing really happening here yet... Our forecast was downgraded a couple times and now it just looks messy... Calling for 3 inches overnight and then rain and ice all day tomorrow.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Nothing really happening here yet... Our forecast was downgraded a couple times and now it just looks messy... Calling for 3 inches overnight and then rain and ice all day tomorrow.


Shew that sound messy.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'd say we have around 6-8" on the ground and its STILL hammering. Had the sled out for a couple mile sprint through the fields......even tached it out on the one road.....just to knock the cobwebs out of it!!
> 
> I'm stoked for the weekend....


 
Sounds like you had some fun Scotty. Love the your new avatar! Looks awesome man!


----------



## jharkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Its already turned to rain here... With some snow mixing in and forming a slushy mess.

Double ugh.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 26, 2012)

Missed me completely   Just flurries and wind.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 26, 2012)

jharkin said:


> Its already turned to rain here... With some snow mixing in and forming a slushy mess.
> 
> Double ugh.


 YUCK!  Still snowing and sleeting here.  We've got around 8-9" unofficially.......we'll know by daybreak how much we got.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

Most of this fell after 12 last night, we still have the warning on for today thru Fri. at 7:00 am.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 27, 2012)

About 3" at the Cottage, with blowing and drifting making it hard to really gauge.  Maybe 6-7" at work.  Much ado about nothing here.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 27, 2012)

Few inches here is all. Nuther storm Saturday bringing close to the same.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> About 3" at the Cottage, with blowing and drifting making it hard to really gauge. Maybe 6-7" at work. Much ado about nothing here.


Roads are bad or the drivers are, listening to the scanner we have a lot of cars off the roads. Just heading out to clear the driveway.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 27, 2012)

We ended up with close to 10".....like WS said there's another storm coming Saturday, should get more out of it.  On a good note I took the sled for a ride on the farm yesterday to run it a bit, saw a couple of nice trees down (I'm assuming from Sandy), might get to run the saw and haul some wood out this weekend.....I'll post some pics of our area tonight and pics of the cutting I do this weekend.  I need a little break from the living room project anyway!

Zap those pics look awesome.......you're gonna end up with a heap of snow after this storm!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> Roads are bad or the drivers are, listening to the scanner we have a lot of cars off the roads. Just heading out to clear the driveway.


 
Ugh, I think it's the drivers AND the cars they are driving...if you can't manage above 10mph on a lightly snow covered road, it just might be time to invest in some snow tires!  SO many people rag on us for the snows on the AWD "I don't need that, my FWD with "all seasons" is fine" (yeah, right).  I'll forgo a new iPhone or whatever every year for a set of good snows (we bought ours used for $100, paid $60 to mount, balance and dispose of the old worn ones).  People probably pay that much for their fancy phone and data plan in a month.  Quebec got that one right, with the law that requires them!!


----------



## corey21 (Dec 27, 2012)

we got a coating of ice even broke some limbs.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 27, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:


> Ugh, I think it's the drivers AND the cars they are driving...if you can't manage above 10mph on a lightly snow covered road, it just might be time to invest in some snow tires! SO many people rag on us for the snows on the AWD "I don't need that, my FWD with "all seasons" is fine" (yeah, right). I'll forgo a new iPhone or whatever every year for a set of good snows (we bought ours used for $100, paid $60 to mount, balance and dispose of the old worn ones). People probably pay that much for their fancy phone and data plan in a month. Quebec got that one right, with the law that requires them!!


 
I love to laugh at people in SUVs run off the side of the road as I drive past with FWD, no traction control, no limited lip, but GOOD snow tires.

People just dont understand that the only benefit of 4WD in the snow is a bit of hill climbing traction... to will let you get stuck faster. Most winter accidents happen from a loss of cornering or breaking traction and the only fix for that is the tires.

Even worse are people who cheap out and only put on 2 snow tires, especially on the front of FWD cars... and then wonder why the car fishtails off the road.


----------



## jharkin (Dec 27, 2012)

And our grand total as of this afternoon.... zero snow but a whole lot of wind and rain.  Its in the high 30s/low 40s but it feels colder. We were out of town yesterday so I let the stove go out and haven't restarted it yet, probably later on.

Hoping for better from the next one, but the weathermen cant make up their minds yet.  They are calling for it to move in earlier now on Saturday, looks cold but the snow predictions are anywhere from just a couple inches to over a foot.  We shall see.....


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

jharkin said:


> And our grand total as of this afternoon.... zero snow but a whole lot of wind and rain. Its in the high 30s/low 40s but it feels colder. We were out of town yesterday so I let the stove go out and haven't restarted it yet, probably later on.
> 
> Hoping for better from the next one, but the weathermen cant make up their minds yet. They are calling for it to move in earlier now on Saturday, looks cold but the snow predictions are anywhere from just a couple inches to over a foot. We shall see.....


I need a squeegee instead of a snow blower! It is a balmy 52 degrees here and the wind is gone 

Ray


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 27, 2012)

I just spent three hours on the tractor moving the snow. We got over a foot at my house so far. I will need to go out again in the future and move some banks back to make room for the next storm. Hope we don't get six more inches today. Glad I am on vacation!


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 27, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I need a squeegee instead of a snow blower! It is a balmy 52 degrees here and the wind is gone
> 
> Ray


Ray, you aren't getting any bad weather?


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> Ray, you aren't getting any bad weather?


Just had wind and rain here.. It's hard to believe it's this warm here! Have a new used snowblower to try out.. Think it will work well if it snows here..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

We used it all, the snowblower,rhino with the plow and the Ford with the plow... almost forgot the shovel. I think we received 18 - 24 easy.

Looks like I'll go back out to see if I can get some tracks going to the wood piles, we did get wood in before the storm so were set.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Just had wind and rain here.. It's hard to believe it's this warm here! Have a new used snowblower to try out.. Think it will work well if it snows here..
> 
> Ray


Bring the snowblower over, we have some snow for you.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> Bring the snowblower over, we have some snow for you.


If you were closer I would but then again I would have that snow too and not be here and out snowblowing 

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

raybonz said:


> If you were closer I would but then again I would have that snow too and not be here and out snowblowing
> 
> Ray


You still have another chance this weekend for snow, another low forming coming up the east coast. I will have about 360 extra pounds in the back of the Ford for this one.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> You still have another chance this weekend for snow, another low forming coming up the east coast. I will have about 360 extra pounds in the back of the Ford for this one.


I never said I would ride in the back of your truck!  And for the record I weigh only 355 lbs. after Christmas 

Ray


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

Adios Pantalones said:


> View attachment 86618


Just saw that pic on FB lol.. Have friends in Gorham, NH and inlaws in Hart's location.. Snowville USA!


----------



## raybonz (Dec 27, 2012)

zap said:


> You still have another chance this weekend for snow, another low forming coming up the east coast. I will have about 360 extra pounds in the back of the Ford for this one.


Possibly but may be rain again here.. New snowblower needs to be tested.. Paid $100.00 for it  Older one but hardly used..
MTD
8HPTecumseh (not OHV)
26" wide
12" cut
halogen headlight 

I need to sell my Ariens now and hope to get $250.00.. That one is 7.5HP(OHV engine) 24", 10" cut, runs great and better built than the MTD. Paid $350.00 used a few years ago but no snow last year only worked hard 1 year..

Both have electric start but have never tried it.. They both start on one pull..

Ray


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Possibly but may be rain again here.. New snowblower needs to be tested.. Paid $100.00 for it  Older one but hardly used..
> MTD
> 8HPTecumseh (not OHV)
> 26" wide
> ...


NOAA is saying we received 15.2, looks like we might be in for the old fashion winter.


----------



## Gasifier (Dec 27, 2012)

That sounds good to me.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 27, 2012)

So far only 5-6 inches here . . . maybe it's just a lull . . . I certainly hope so . . . otherwise all that stocking up on the batteries, beer and bleach will be for naught.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

All the snow keeps going north of me we got a dusting last night.,


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> I never said I would ride in the back of your truck!  And for the record I weigh only 355 lbs. after Christmas
> 
> Ray


If you'll work for food, come on up this summer, a bunch of projects (work) I'm planning.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2012)

Ray[/quote]
A storage shed is first on the list, might make half of it for wood. I'm thinking we just need the wood side big enough for 3 cord for our better wood for the colder months.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2012)

corey21 said:


> All the snow keeps going north of me we got a dusting last night.,


The storm coming from the midwest, does that have a chance to hit you?


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

zap said:


> Ray


A storage shed is first on the list, might make half of it for wood. I'm thinking we just need the wood side big enough for 3 cord for our better wood for the colder months.[/quote]
Sounds like a plan Zap


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

zap said:


> The storm coming from the midwest, does that have a chance to hit you?


There calling for a rain snow mix.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> A storage shed is first on the list, might make half of it for wood. I'm thinking we just need the wood side big enough for 3 cord for our better wood for the colder months.


Sounds like a plan Zap [/quote]
LOL


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

corey21 said:


> There calling for a rain snow mix.


Lucky you


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

raybonz said:


> Lucky you


I would rather it be all snow.


----------



## raybonz (Dec 30, 2012)

corey21 said:


> I would rather it be all snow.


I hear you just went through this today and it wasn't fun!


----------



## ScotO (Dec 30, 2012)

corey21 said:


> There calling for a rain snow mix.


 YUCK!  hoping for your sake they are wrong.  I hope we get more snow, and lots of it.  Although I didn't get a chance to cut today, I did take a ride on the sled this evening to open up the drifted shut trails and found several more blowdowns and snags.  I will have to start thinking about getting wood for maple syrup production here real soon......I'll be tapping the maple trees in around 6 weeks or so and I don't want to use my heating wood to fire the evaporator.....

Hoping for snow on the ground right through the end of Feb.....if we're lucky...


----------



## corey21 (Dec 30, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> YUCK! hoping for your sake they are wrong. I hope we get more snow, and lots of it. Although I didn't get a chance to cut today, I did take a ride on the sled this evening to open up the drifted shut trails and found several more blowdowns and snags. I will have to start thinking about getting wood for maple syrup production here real soon......I'll be tapping the maple trees in around 6 weeks or so and I don't want to use my heating wood to fire the evaporator.....
> 
> Hoping for snow on the ground right through the end of Feb.....if we're lucky...


Yeah i need to do some more work on the poplar down in my field and someone gave me a big red oak tree for free a few days ago.


----------



## RK_MacKendrick (Dec 30, 2012)

Should get a break coming up, the West Coast is getting a dry out, drain off spell. There are a couple nasty looking things in the Western Pacific, but they are over a week away.


----------

